# Diseño de caja para 3 vias



## chuchomr (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola a todos, queria que me aconsejaran en como diseñar 2 cajas acusticas para columnas de 3 vias. (tweeter, medios y woofer de 12'' 100w RMS).

Sé que tengo que encapsular el medio para que no interfiera con el woofer.
Nose si ponerle 2 tubos bass reflex o uno solo. 
nose si hacerla muy grande o si no va a hacer falta hacerla muy profunda...

me interezaria que me comenten como harian ustedes para distribuir los drivers y en donde colocarian el/los tubos bass reflex.

Muchisimas gracias por todo lo que me puedan aportar

Mariano.

Pd: me comentaron que colocandole 2 tubos bass reflex del diametro para 12" no tendria mayores problemas con el litraje de la caja y que estos tubos ayudarian bastante. pero no se si esta bien esto que me dijeron por eso escucho consejos. muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 9, 2007)

El diseño de la caja tiene que ver con las respuestas de frecuencias de los parlantes. Para medios y tweeter te interesa anular toda resonancia interna.
Si la caja está bien diseñada puede extender la respuesta de frecuencia del bajo (woofer) hacia las bajas frecuencias. Busca las especificaciones
de tu woofer y mira este sitio:
http://www.audiogrid.com/audio/
Es un poco como hacerle la caja a un piano o a una guitarra.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 28, 2007)

chuchomr, yo te puedo dar un diseño con medidas para tus cajones, solo haria falta saber las dimensiones de tus componentes, si te interesa deja tu respuesta.saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2008)

Buenas, y en respuesta a lo consultado, t aconsejo q consultes con un carpintero de bafles. Pero lo básico es lo que decia perromuerto, para las frecuencias medias y altas, no hace falta caja de resonancia. En cambio para el sub o bafle de golpes, t conviene que tenga buen volumen de aire detras del cono. O en defecto colocar ese parlante mirando hacia adentro, dejando el iman hacia afuera, asi tendrás mejor respuesta en frecuencias bajas y golpeos. Debes tener en cuenta que cuanto mayor sea el diametro de tus parlantes mejor amplitud tendra tu sonido, pero mayor debe ser la capacidad del fable.


----------

